# Hornets trade Sean Rooks to Magic for Shammond Williams



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Hornets trade Sean Rooks to Magic for Shammond Williams*

Hornets Acquire Shammond Williams From The Magic (2-19-04).
http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/swilliams_040219.html

NEW ORLEANS HORNETS:
Shammond Williams

ORLANDO MAGIC:
Sean Rooks


Shammond Williams:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm glad we got guard help as we head to the final stretch of the season. I still want us to pick a guard in this year's draft. We need to add some solid young players.


----------



## Dualie (Feb 9, 2004)

Shammond is a great pick-up to any team that needs a solid back-up pg for the long run. While Armstrong is playing well, he is getting up there in age. Besides, Sean Rooks is not a huge loss.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dualie</b>!
> Besides, Sean Rooks is not a huge loss.


That's the truth!


----------

